
New Google Toolbar Beta Hijacks 404 Pages? - jmorin007
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/12/new-google-toolbar-beta-hijacks-404-pages/
======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=113846>

